# Albany, Flint River, canoe/kayaking...



## GAX (Apr 16, 2009)

Thinking about taking an overnight canoe trip on the Flint River, this summer, out of Albany. There is a couple of rental places, that will drop you off with your canoe/kayak, and pick you up..

Just wondering, if anyone else, would be interested in this?


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 16, 2009)

When you thinking about doing it? Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## GAX (Apr 16, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> When you thinking about doing it? Sounds like a hoot.




Not really sure, yet... June, July..
Just kinda throwing it out there, to see if anyone would be interested. I know, me and a few others will definitely go, this Summer (still no dates on that trip either).


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

I might, if the river is low and clear, so I can fish for shoal bass and redbreast. John Singletary is a friend of mine, and does this service.


----------



## GAX (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I might, if the river is low and clear, so I can fish for shoal bass and redbreast. John Singletary is a friend of mine, and does this service.



Cool, Nick!  Yeah, we would want the river low and clear too. Which service does he own and I'll give him a shout?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Cool, Nick!  Yeah, we would want the river low and clear too. Which service does he own and I'll give him a shout?



Flint River Outpost, down on old HWY 3, at the Dougherty-Mitchell County line.


----------



## GAX (Apr 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Flint River Outpost, down on old HWY 3, at the Dougherty-Mitchell County line.



10-4. Thanks, Nick!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Thinking about taking an overnight canoe trip on the Flint River, this summer, out of Albany. There is a couple of rental places, that will drop you off with your canoe/kayak, and pick you up..
> 
> Just wondering, if anyone else, would be interested in this?




let me know more details I was talking to my brother yesterday and he said we needed to plan on a float trip for this summer


----------



## DSGB (Apr 17, 2009)

We used to canoe the Flint every couple years when I was growing up. I've been wanting to do a weekend trip, just not sure when the best time would be.


----------



## GAX (Apr 17, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> let me know more details I was talking to my brother yesterday and he said we needed to plan on a float trip for this summer



Will do, Mitch.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 20, 2009)

Put me on the list if you don't mind. That's one part of the Flint I've never floated.


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 20, 2009)

I might be up for this, how much does it cost to rent a canoe?

So would we be floating down the river at night?


----------



## Randy (Apr 20, 2009)

I join in.  I also have a few kayaks I can bring if some of you need one.  I only have about 11 though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> I join in.  I also have a few kayaks I can bring if some of you need one.  I only have about 11 though.



Put my name on of of em, if you will...


----------



## baldfish (Apr 22, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> let me know more details I was talking to my brother yesterday and he said we needed to plan on a float trip for this summer



I'm ready let's go
Dates when available


----------



## sleeze (Apr 23, 2009)

Count me in too. Sounds like fun.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 23, 2009)

I might can swing this also. Been a long time since I canoed the Flint. I did it a couple of times from Montezuma down to the Boy Scout slough on Lake Blackshear. Did it once from the Blackshear dam down to Hwy32 bridge.


----------



## daisy102998 (Apr 24, 2009)

Count me in, though I would have to rent something.  I have not canoed in forever.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm down for that.  The wife may not be down with my being down with it, but I am.


----------



## Murphy (Apr 25, 2009)

Im there get some dates in stone


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 28, 2009)

personally, I would rather float the Flint upstream of that. I believe there is an outfitter on Highway 19 south of Thomaston that runs float trips upstream of Yellow Jacket Shoals that would be a hoot running Yellow Jacket Shoals when the river is up a bit.


----------



## Murphy (May 13, 2009)

Anymore on this? Dates? Don't make me get Southwoodshunter  involved


----------



## GAX (May 13, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Anymore on this? Dates? Don't make me get Southwoodshunter  involved




Someone needs too, If I get anymore on my plate, I'm done..

Sorry it's taking so long guys, just haven't had time during the day to figure anything out... I'll find something out SOON, sorry again..


----------



## southwoodshunter (May 17, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Anymore on this? Dates? Don't make me get Southwoodshunter  involved



 I don't even have a kayak / just cos I can organize a supper at Blackbeard's doesn't mean I know anything about a kayak trip...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 20, 2009)

October is the best time of year on the river, the skeeters aint so bad, the river is low and clear and the shoal bass are hungry.  We own property just below the outpost in Mitchell County and I am here to tell you, during early summer the skeeters are so bad on the river down that way that it really becomes bothersome.  We have had a bumper crop of rain this fall and i wouldn't imagine the river is going to be right by june and probably not by july.  The skeeters are bad right now down that way because of all the flooded woods and according to the news this is going to be a horrible year down here for them.  If you can I would wait until late september or october, this is from experience. I have regularly camped on the river down that way for over 25 years now and we don't even think about it until october, simply because the skeeters are so bad.


----------



## JaneDeere (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, linked to you from Virgil's site.  Did you ever do that trip down the Flint from Albany?


----------



## scoggins (Jan 30, 2010)

I might if i have my PEROUGE finished by then

is the OUT POST still up and going?

i know that they were on 32 and phelemia rd


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2010)

scoggins said:


> I might if i have my PEROUGE finished by then
> 
> is the OUT POST still up and going?
> 
> i know that they were on 32 and phelemia rd





They are now down on old HWY 3, just across the Mitchell-Dougherty County line. Just down from Plant Mitchell, where Punks landin` used to be. John has been there for several years now.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 30, 2010)

this sounds like somethin' me and the boy would like to get in on with our yaks !!! i just found out i was shot in the foot for war 3......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2010)

This didn't happen last year...................but if someone with a little knowledge of that stretch of that river could put something together, I would be interested in doing this!!.....Have Yak Ready to float!!


----------



## scoggins (Feb 1, 2010)

What about a paddle trip from Blackshear dam to Albany??

Nic thanks fpor the info
Next time I go to mom and dads I will get on old 19 to get there just because. May stop in and see John. Haven't seen him in about 6 or 8 years.


----------

